# Crown Courts Sheffield - November - 2012



## mrtoby (Nov 18, 2012)

Visited with BIAA on the off chance we would suceed after recent rumours of it being sealed etc... 

Im going to put it out there that this is in my top 5 explores ever-its got everything. Stairs, Peeley paint, Unique features, colours, more stairs, cells, corridors, character and plenty to see. My pictures do not do it any justice at all-the place is so photogenic its a piss take.

Some info stolen from Wakey Lads report recently:

"It started off in 1808 as a Town Hall and courts for the Petty Sessions (now known as Magistrates' Courts) and Quarter Sessions. The city was growing enormously at this time. In 1866 it had to be extended by the Sheffield architects Flockton and Abbott. That firm of architects built the police offices just across from here, at the back of Castle Green, at the same time. Incidentally these might be brought back into use as Police offices. By the 1890s the building had become too small again, and a whole new Town Hall was built on Pinstone Street. 

That one opened in 1897 around the time that Sheffield was given city status. From then on the building on Waingate became an even larger courthouse and the police court. The law quarter of Sheffield is still based around this area, with the current Law Courts and many solicitors offices in this area too. It remained a courthouse and police court until the late 1990s when Sheffield High Court and Sheffield Crown Court moved to new premises behind the High Street so a lot of people over a century and a half have been in and out of this building for good reasons and bad.

Since that point, the old Town Hall on Waingate has been derelict, so much so that in 2007 the national charity The Victorian Society placed it on their list of most at-risk buildings in the whole of the UK. The present owners have had the old Town Hall since 2004 but it has stood empty since then. It is Grade II listed and was supposed to go to auction in October 2008, but the auctioneers hadn't been paid their fees so it couldn’t go under the hammer."


Im sure BIAA will get hers up ASAP but here is my take on this amazing place, I hope you enjoy and as usual there is a bit of HDR so be warned....






































Complete set on my Flickr. Thanks


----------



## sonyes (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent pics of what looks an amazing place! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed, fantastic work!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that really is decent, nice one!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 18, 2012)

*Splendid stuff!! Amazin looking place...*


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ohhhhhh..... HDR photography it I'm not mistaken. Nice work sir


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 19, 2012)

Great set you got up there, really NICE!!!!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 19, 2012)

Top work as usual Mr B.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW
Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like this place, glad you guys got in  Defo one of the better places ive been - Cracking report fella


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Great shots there! Would love to see this place


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2012)

Some really great pix there.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice shots love the processing  Visited in october and fully agree deffo in my top 5 too


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 22, 2012)

not an hdr fan but cracking photos...a great looking place if only it was nearer


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it, I really need to do this


----------



## whodareswins (Dec 4, 2012)

Incredible shots here, great report too. I think we will all agree you have done this place justice by the looks of things.


----------

